# Chest Development



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Lichen is almost 9 months on the 21st. When does a standard poodle's chest pop or is it gradual until they are around 2 years?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I answered in your other thread, but I think it is a gradual process. I think at 9 months you will have an idea what kind of chest he will have. What do his parents have? Is his prosternum prominent? How are his shoulders? Tiger just turned 10 months and I expect his chest to continue to fill out for quite some time, but I can already tell what kind of chest he will have. When I got him at 6 months he had a very prominent forechest and deep chest for his age.

Millie is now 19 months so I assume she is done filling out in the chest. I always knew that she would not have good forechest as she is steep in the shoulder and that bone was never prominent. She does have good chest depth - which IMO is a recent development that occurred toward the end of her growing/filling out.

Henry had a deep chest and prominent forechest as an 8 week old puppy.


----------

